# Paw irritaton. Dark red. Licking constantly. Pics.



## Vegas_Gsd (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey all. 

My 2 year old GSD developed this maybe a month ago. I noticed it when i caught him constantly licking just one paw. it looks like scabs or some dark black stuff on the webs and also around the base of his pads. I had the vet check it out during his vacc appointment and he prescribed a couple things. cephalexin and oclacitinib. neither of which had any results. He is still jumping all around and playing and no signs of limping or anything other than the licking. Before i take him back to the vet i wanted to get some opinions from the GSD community. Ive attached a couple pics of the paw. Also he eats BB large breed red meat grain free dry food. i say that because the vet did mention something about a food allergy...

any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Vegas_Gsd (Jul 13, 2013)

EDIT:

I need more posts in order to put pictures up....


----------



## Vegas_Gsd (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is the pictures


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I just went threw something similar, mine got a paw pad injury (which was treated at the vet and has since healed) however my dog is still licking that same paw even though there is nothing there now, the dark discoloration is caused by their saliva and the behaviour my vet said could be either caused by boredom or OCD of sorts. Whenever I catch him starting to lick it I try to redirect with a toy or treats or just get him focused on something else. Now its also possible in your case that its an allergy to food or environmental factors (floor/carpet cleaners) maybe worth looking into.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Could be a yeast infection. They are common in that area of the paw. I would go to vet to get an accurate diagnosis.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I do believe it's yeast too. My older golden has this right now. I've been doing Apple cider vinegar soaks on his feet, it helps. I also make sure that the fur is trimmed in that area.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Would it have that "Frito" Yeasty smell on the paw like it does in ears for example?


----------

